# Configure setting for headsup display?



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

Is there a way to set the UBER map display to heads up mode like GoogleMaps? It seems to default to North up which can be difficult to follow.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

SnazzyRags said:


> Is there a way to set the UBER map display to heads up mode like GoogleMaps? It seems to default to North up which can be difficult to follow.


Yes, click on the button on the bottom right that has the up and down arrow icon - it's right above the navigation icon.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Why don’t you just use google maps instead of Uber maps?


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

they do that purposefully to disorient you

especially useful when you see the pick up route for the rider, you have no clue where they are until you learn to read upside down


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

RDWRER said:


> Why don't you just use google maps instead of Uber maps?


It's not a serious inconvenience, usually, but I don't like having to switch back and forth to get the UBER pax info, which is lost in the GoogleMaps mode.



Nate5Star said:


> they do that purposefully to disorient you
> 
> especially useful when you see the pick up route for the rider, you have no clue where they are until you learn to read upside down


Aha! Just as I suspected.-o:


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

sd1303 said:


> Yes, click on the button on the bottom right that has the up and down arrow icon - it's right above the navigation icon.


That was great, but it appears I have to press that button on every trip. Anyway to make it permanent?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

SnazzyRags said:


> That was great, but it appears I have to press that button on every trip. Anyway to make it permanent?


Not that I know of


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

SnazzyRags said:


> Anyway to make it permanent?


No.


----------



## Fido12 (Mar 15, 2020)

SnazzyRags said:


> That was great, but it appears I have to press that button on every trip. Anyway to make it permanent?


Yes, navigation settings-->start every trip in turn by turn mode.


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

Don't see that in Navigation settings. I have 1. Uber Navigation: Recommended: Stay in this app 2. Google Maps: Opens in separate app 3. Routing: Driving


----------



## Fido12 (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe it is phone specific? Here is a ss.


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

...or software version? Mine is 4.250.10001. What is yours?


----------



## Fido12 (Mar 15, 2020)

4.251.10001


----------

